# Tablet, what do I need to know?



## Pee (15 Jun 2012)

I'm thinking of buying myself a tablet and I'm totally lost as I don't know anything about them and wondering what I should look out for, processor (is there one), screen size, etc.

 Also what should I avoid?


----------



## DrMoriarty (15 Jun 2012)

The first question you should probably ask is what exactly you want it for? 

A lot of people imagine them as a replacement for their laptop, which is not really what they're about. 

http://www.techmaish.com/beginners-guide-to-android-tablets-3-0/
http://www.tecca.com/guides/android/


----------



## Pee (16 Jun 2012)

DrMoriarty said:


> The first question you should probably ask is what exactly you want it for?
> 
> A lot of people imagine them as a replacement for their laptop, which is not really what they're about.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks.

I dont want it to replace my laptop but I'd like to able to use it instead of my laptop at times, especially use it when travelling, when out taking photos or bringing it to work.

Can I store/view photos taken with a camera on it? Does it have a harddrive?


----------



## pudds (16 Jun 2012)

Pee said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Can I store/view photos taken with a camera on it? Does it have a harddrive?




Some might have a solid state drive SDD which is like a harddrive only no moving parts, but this is what makes them expensive at the moment. 

Some might have above + a memory card.

Basically there is the ipad operating system that apple use and the Google Android o.s. used by others.

These yokes like your mobile phone use the same way eg  02 3, Vodaphone Meteor network to connect to the internet so making sure your tablet has at lease 3G capability or even 4g which is on the way is vip so you have the best chance of connecting to the internet.

Have a look here.  http://computer.howstuffworks.com/tablets/tablet.htm

Also watch the Bargains Alert thread over on boards.ie some tablet bargains to be got there if you don't mind ordering on line and waiting a bit for delivery.

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=346
E.g. http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=346


----------



## JoeRoberts (17 Jun 2012)

If you want it to be truly portable then I think battery life is most important.
There are plenty of cheap tablets around with short battery life of around 2 or 3 hrs. This defeats the purpose in my mind.


----------



## Pee (17 Jun 2012)

Thanks for your help and yes, I would like the battery to last longer than a couple of hours.


----------



## Leo (18 Jun 2012)

pudds said:


> These yokes like your mobile phone use the same way eg 02 3, Vodaphone Meteor network to connect to the internet so making sure your tablet has at lease 3G capability or even 4g which is on the way is vip so you have the best chance of connecting to the internet.


 
That's not correct. Almost all tablets use WiFi by default, some can also connect via 3G (if you install a SIM), but many tablets do not have 3G capability.


----------



## Pee (21 Jun 2012)

Is there a USB connection on the tablets? From looking at some photos I think there isn't, if I'm correct then how would I transfer photos from my camera to the tablet?


----------



## Mumha (21 Jun 2012)

Pee said:


> Is there a USB connection on the tablets? From looking at some photos I think there isn't, if I'm correct then how would I transfer photos from my camera to the tablet?


 
It depends on the tablet. Obviously the cheaper the tablet, the less options for connectivity.

I have an Acer Iconia A500 (the A700 is available now), and it has a 

- USB 2.0
- microUSB
- microHDMI
- Bluetooth

as well as a MicroSD/SDHC slot, where you could presumably swap in and out cards. I have a 32GB microSDHC card in mine.


----------



## Leo (22 Jun 2012)

Pee said:


> Is there a USB connection on the tablets? From looking at some photos I think there isn't, if I'm correct then how would I transfer photos from my camera to the tablet?


 
The vast majority will have USB connectivity. Most also accept memory cards, micro SD or the likes. Just check the specs of the tablets you're interested in, it'll all be listed.

One thing to note, if you're talking about transferring them as you do on a PC with software supplied by the camera manufacturer, this probably won't work unless the manufacturer has made available an app for this purpose on the likes of iTunes or the Play store.

Are there any tablets in particular you're interested in?


----------



## Pee (22 Jun 2012)

Leo said:


> The vast majority will have USB connectivity. Most also accept memory cards, micro SD or the likes. Just check the specs of the tablets you're interested in, it'll all be listed.
> 
> One thing to note, if you're talking about transferring them as you do on a PC with software supplied by the camera manufacturer, this probably won't work unless the manufacturer has made available an app for this purpose on the likes of iTunes or the Play store.
> 
> Are there any tablets in particular you're interested in?


 
Thanks, not sure what I'll be looking for, this is still early days. I'd love the iPad but doubt I have the budget for it, may even hold off until I can afford it. I may also have to upgrade my laptop so not certain I can got for both. At the moment if I go with upgrading my latop thenmy budget for the tablet is about €300 max and may even be closer to €200.


----------



## Pee (22 Jun 2012)

Mumha said:


> It depends on the tablet. Obviously the cheaper the tablet, the less options for connectivity.
> 
> I have an Acer Iconia A500 (the A700 is available now), and it has a
> 
> ...


 
Thanks


----------



## serotoninsid (22 Jun 2012)

I have to say that I have held off on the tablet front.  It's a very interesting development for sure.  However, for me - I don't think I would take the plunge unless I thought it could actually replace my laptop.  The Microsoft Surface (it's main feature n' benefit being a full on keyboard that folds up as a cover) - seems to be setting a new benchmark - and it will be interesting what the OEM manufacturers follow up with - on the basis of this and the forthcoming Windows 8.


But...it all depends on what exactly your looking for and the features you need....


----------



## VOR (23 Jun 2012)

Pee said:


> budget for the tablet is about €300 max and may even be closer to €200.


 
Strong rumour that Google will release a $200 tablet next week at its developer forum or in early July. No idea of the spec yet but the company is believed to be planning a budget tablet to take on the Kindle Fire. This rumour has been doing the rounds of Android forums for months so we'll just have to wait and see. It could be the entry level tablet for you.


----------



## michaelm (26 Jun 2012)

Pee said:


> I'm thinking of buying myself a tablet and I'm totally lost as I don't know anything about them and wondering what I should look out for, processor (is there one), screen size, etc.


PC Pro magazine (August 2012 edition available now) have 14 Tablets on test this month.  This Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 (7.0) might suit your wants.


----------



## Pee (27 Jun 2012)

Thanks for the recent comments, much appreciated.


----------

